# Udruga RODA > Samofinanciranje - Prodaja pelena, majica i ostalih rodinih artikala >  akcijska prodaja ljetnih Rodnih majica

## leonisa

od 19.7. do 9.8.2007. traje akcijska prodaja ljetnih Rodinih majica!

majice mozete kupiti po cijeni od 60kn utorkom i cetvrtkom od 12 do 16 sati u Rodinom gnijezdu :D

----------


## jadranka605

ja bi kupila dvi...kako i gdje?
dal da pošaljem nekog da kupi ili vršite "dostavu"  :Wink:

----------


## leonisa

u Čanićevoj 14.
a onda mozes slikati klince i pslati fotku na natjecaj!

*Roda objavljuje ...

... natječaj za najljepšu, najsimpatičniju, najslađu, najotkvačeniju... ljetnu fotku u Rodinoj majici
Fotografije vaših najdražih možete slati na mail ili poštom na Rodinu adresu, Čanićevu 14.   
Natječaj traje od danas do 25.8., a rezultate ćemo objaviti na Rodin šesti rođendan, 5. rujna.

Sigurni smo kako vaša djeca uspijevaju pronaći načine da vam ljeto učine još ljepšim, a naše majice još prepoznatljivijima. 
Tim povodom najavljujemo i akcijsku prodaju ljetnih Rodnih majica, po 60 kuna. Sljedeća četiri utorka i četvrtka od 12 do 16 sati u Rodinom gnijezdu u Čanićevoj 14 (od 19.7. do 9.8.).* 


 :Preskace uze:

----------


## Mukica

evo i cijela vijest




> Roda objavljuje ...
> 
> 
> ... natječaj za najljepšu, najsimpatičniju, najslađu, najotkvačeniju... ljetnu fotku u Rodinoj majici
> 
> Fotografije vaših najdražih možete slati na portal_info@roda.hr ili poštom na Rodinu adresu - Udruga RODA, Čanićeva 14, Zagreb.  
> 
> Natječaj traje od danas do 25.8., a rezultate ćemo objaviti na Rodin šesti rođendan, 5. rujna.
> 
> ...

----------


## ivarica

http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewto...515&highlight=

tu sam ti odgovorila

 :Smile:  
pliz dolazak i zvanje samo utorkom i cetvrtkom od 12 do 16h

popust se odnosi samo na majice s kratkim rukavima

----------


## angelina1505

Šta ne može bar ponekad ta prodaja bit do 17h? Dok izađem s posla i dođem do Čanićeve, uh.

----------


## ivarica

moze, prema dogovoru

----------


## ana.m

Ja bih rado kupila jednu ali od 12-16   :Nope:  . Prevruće da bi išla van...
 :Sad:  .

Možda ako budem išla sa SD s pregleda, ak se ne porodim prije toga, navratim po jednu. Koja je najmanja veličina? I da li ma ona o platnenima mala?

----------


## apricot

najmanja je 68.
mislim da nema više malih platnenopelenaških...

----------


## ivarica

*VAZNO

DANAS IZMEDJU 13 I 15H U RODI NEMA NIKOG PA VAS MOLIM DA NE DOLAZITE U TO VRIJEME

ALI DOBRA VIJEST JE DA CU OSTATI TU DO 18H, ZNACI OD 15 DO 18H MOZETE DOCI KUPITI MAJICE*

----------


## Danci_Krmed

Možda netko zna ako postoji link gdje se mogu pogledati slike različite majice?  Nikako nisam mogla naći na portalu...

----------


## ivarica

nazalost, nikako da nam aktiviraju link koji vodi s bannera  :/ 

ovo su natpisi:
Ne!po guzi 
Addicted to mums milk 
mamino čudo(vište) 
djeca su mali ljudi 
mogu biti sve što želim 
moja guza nije crvena, moja guza je zelena (jer zemlja nije za jednokratnu upotrebu) 

a nekoliko zguzvanih slika evo tu   :Smile:  

http://uk.pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/mir...28dre2&.src=ph

----------


## maria71

mm radi do 4 a i najvjerojatnije bi se mam razveo da ga po ovoj vrućini šaljem do čanićeve.....

šteta što nisam u zg   :Sad:

----------


## leonisa

maria, kad bi dosao?
jel bi mu poslje posla bilo bed?

----------


## maria71

ma bi..jer je vezan na vlak,a stvarno ga nemam srca slat pod pauzom,vjerujem da će biti još koji štand u ka ,a i ja ću valjda krajem 8 u zgb...ostat će koja kratkih rukava ,pa makar i po nesniženoj cijeni

----------


## paci

U utorak iza 12 će biti nekoga, ja bi došla po dvije?

----------


## mirjana36

a gdje da kupimo majice mi koje nismo iz Zagreba?

----------


## ivarica

vi koje niste iz zg mozete naruciti majice telefonom, saljemo vam ih postom, placanje pouzecem (ili nakon narudzbe na ziro) plus postarina

----------


## traktorka

Znam da gnjavim,ali jel možeš za sve koji nisu iz ZG napisati broj telefona, od kad do kad se može zvati i broj računa!

Thx!!!

----------


## leonisa

> ma bi..jer je vezan na vlak,a stvarno ga nemam srca slat pod pauzom,vjerujem da će biti još koji štand u ka ,a i ja ću valjda krajem 8 u zgb...ostat će koja kratkih rukava ,pa makar i po nesniženoj cijeni


evo biti cu ja u ovaj utorak ili cetvrtak iza 4 za sve koji ne mogu doci do 4h.
napisem ovdje koji dan.

----------


## ivarica

ne gnjavis, nekoliko je slicnih topika, pa nisam na svakom stavila broj:

*u navedeno vrijeme mozete zvati na telefon 01 61 77 500 pa cemo se dogovoriti za slanje 
isto i za neko kasnije preuzimanje (iza 16) 

ali zovite pliz samo utorkom i cetvrtkom od 12 do 16*

----------


## ana.m

Mogu samo pitati od koje veličine idu majce?

----------


## ivarica

6m

----------


## angelina1505

> evo biti cu ja u ovaj utorak ili cetvrtak iza 4 za sve koji ne mogu doci do 4h.
> napisem ovdje koji dan.


Jel danas   :Grin:  ?

----------


## leonisa

Lea mi kuri temperaturu vec drugi dan.
mislila sam da je samo nesto prolazno, ali evo nocas/jutros u pola 5 je imala preko 39  :Sad:  
nece jesti, samo mama i sisa.
tako da danas nema sanse, a za cetvrtak se nadam da ce je proci.

----------


## angelina1505

Ma, samo čuvaj malenu. Nadam se da je samo kratka ljetna virozica   :Heart:  !

A ja mogu i uteć ranije, ipak su počeli godišnji te je raspašoj   :Grin:  !

----------


## ivarica

angelina, ako ne uteknes, evo *ja cu danas ostati do 18h* ali iza 18h ne mogu

----------


## angelina1505

Ma super. Pusa!

----------


## happy mummy

za one koje su u splitu ili u blizini splita, nek se jave meni, kod mene ima 60-tak majica. mogu me mejlati na _majice.split@gmail.com_

----------


## leonisa

*danas* mozete majice kupiti i *nakon 16h*.
ivarica je u RG do 16h a ja cu biti od 16-18h.

----------


## ivarica

i mala obavijest: sljedeca dva tjedna majice najvjerojatnije necete mocii kupovati van navedenog vremena, pa ako netko ne moze nego iza 16, danas mu je pravi dan za to

----------


## leonisa

:D hopa!

jos SAMO danas i iza 16h!  :Smile:

----------


## jošmalo

Ja možda dođem u četvrtak po koju majicu, koje su veličine?

----------


## ivarica

6m
9m
1g
1,5g
2g
3g
4g
6g
8g
10g

----------


## Mukica

Podizem!

Dobivamo super slike...  :D  :D Klinci su Vam pre, premedeni... ali molim - saljite *slike klinaca u RODINIM MAJICAMA* - ako klinci nisu u majici ne ulaze u konkurenciju za nagrade

----------


## Nika

Nove slicice majica  :Smile:  


Rodine majice

----------


## studena

Ja bi došla sutra oko 15 i 30 , je li to ok ?

----------


## angelina_2004

Nisam baš u toku  :/ .
Pošto su majice s dugim rukavima?
A poštom više ne šaljete?

----------


## apricot

majice i kratkih i dugih rukava su još danas po 60 kuna.

mislim da se čak i može poslati poštom, ali poštarina je prilično visoka...
najbolje je nazvati oko 12 na 6177 500 i dogovoriti se.

----------


## ivarica

na akciji su ljetne majice, dakle samo one KRATKIH RUKAVA

----------


## ivarica

> A poštom više ne šaljete?


saljemo postom, ali samo ako je sjela uplata na nas ziro racun. ne saljemo pouzecem jer sljedeci tjedan rodin ured ne radi pa ne bi mogle preuzeti novce
znaci, imas jos malo malo vremena za nazvati evicu na 61 77 500 (01)

postarina za jednu ili dvije majice iznosi oko 15 kuna, za vise od tog negdje dvadesetak

----------


## Tiwi

Cure, sori ak gnjavim, onda me ignorajte...
Ja bi skocila sutra do RG ak ima koja majica kratkih rukava br 2 u plavoj ili žutoj ili zelenoj (dakle veseloj) boji bilo kojeg natpisa. Kaj mi mozete rec jel ima?

----------


## ivarica

nazovi ujutro oko 10h evicu na fixni, sutra joj je zadnji dan pred go pa pozuri

----------


## Mukica

podizem!!!

----------


## Mukica

Rok za slanje fotki je istekao.

Primili smo 91 fotografiju koje mozete vidjeti ovdje.

Obzirom da ih ne mozemo staviti toliko na glasanje nas ziri ce od tih 91 izabrati 10 za koje cete vi, forumasi/ce, tada glasati putem ankete na forumu. Prve tri fotke koje dobiju najvise glasova - dobit ce i nagrade.

fer inaf?

----------


## maria71

of kors

----------


## paci

divne su  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## m@m@

gdje mogu vidjeti slike rodinih majica za odrasle? gdje i kada ih mogu kupiti?

----------


## Mukica

za sad jos nemamo rodine majice za odrasle 
rode trenutno jedino imaju svoju uniformu za clanove - magenta majicu s rodinim logotipima

komercijalne majice za odrasle, za prodaju, imat cemo najvjerovatnije (vibrr, vibrrrr) sljedeci tjedan
a tada cemo stavit i fotke

----------


## anki

a jel možemo slati one "van konkurencije"?  :Grin:

----------


## Mukica

kakve su to?
samo nemoj onu s panoramskim pogledom s terase

----------


## lukava puščica

i jesu li stigle majice za prodaju? ja sam vrlo zainteresirana!!!

----------

